
‘Net-Zero’ Energy Store Being Built By Walgreens - ph0rque
http://singularityhub.com/2013/03/20/net-zero-energy-store-being-built-by-walgreens/
======
Bjartr
As a developer for a startup creating software that makes achieving net-zero
easier than ever, it's good to see it being taken seriously by more and more.

------
CodeCube
Hopefully they will share info about how not goes with the public. This is
exactly what we need, pilot implementations so we can see what works an what
doesn't, and innovate from there.

------
jasonlgrimes
I'm a big fan of Walgreens. 24x7, on the web. They seem to have everything I
need for my toddler and family and now going green. Way cool.

Jason

